# John Allen Muhammad gets his tonight



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

"For three weeks in 2002, John Allen Muhammad led a two-man sniper team that struck on his orders, claimed 10 lives and deliberately terrorized Virginia, Maryland and Washington. 
"Call me God," police were told in notes left at the scene of two attacks.

He is set to be executed by injection Tuesday for the slaying of Dean Harold Meyers, 53, shot in the head from long distance at a Manassas-area service station the evening of Oct. 9, 2002.

It was later that same night, in Pennsylvania, that Robert Meyers, 56, one of Dean's three brothers, learned of the snipers' seventh murder like the rest of the country.

"I was watching the news with my wife-to-be," he recalled. "I felt horrible that another person had been shot."

He didn't know that the latest victim was his own brother.

"We saw the picture that showed [Dean's] car and the crime scene tape and all that," but it did not register that it was his brother's car. "Honestly, it wasn't really clear. It was night. . . . It blew right by me."

At 5 a.m. the next day, a nephew knocked on Robert's door and told him that it was Dean, a bachelor and a civil en-gineer, who was slain the night before in Manassas.

Robert Meyers plans to attend Muhammad's execution, set for 9 p.m. at Greensville Correctional Center near Jarratt. An undisclosed number of family members of other sniper victims also hope to witness.

We should hang this bastard instead of giving him a lethal injection thats to good and gentle death for this jihadist follower of the "religion of Peace" :******:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Hangings to good Bob. Hell, death is to good for him. At least quick death.

Lets see......he killed 10 people. So 10 years of being waterboarded,..........with urine.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Pronounced dead at 9:11 pm

coincidence ... or what


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

If we're going to have capital punishment in this country, hanging should be the norm...it's painless and brings on many changes.
Using lethal injection is attempting to sanitize the dirty business of a kill for a kill....it's a disgrace.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

why would it be cruel and unusual to execute in the same form that they killed their victims. :evil:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

spent.....great point.



> If we're going to have capital punishment in this country, hanging should be the norm...it's painless and brings on many changes.
> Using lethal injection is attempting to sanitize the dirty business of a kill for a kill....it's a disgrace.


Think of if they did public hanging like they used to. It might help deter crime.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Chuck Smith said:


> Think of if they did public hanging like they used to.


Date night!

Pass the popcorn.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Chuck Smith said:


> Think of if they did public hanging like they used to. It might help deter crime.


Maybe a deterrent if there was zero tolerance for capital murder...with one appeal and death within a year. Even if hanging wasn't a deterrent, at least it's not hypocrisy. You put animals to sleep not men...if a state must kill for justice...they shouldn't try to sanitize it with lethal injection.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I watched the coverage of this on Larry King last night. He had on some relatives of the people that he shot, they couldn't figure out why it took so long to execute him.

The kicker though was Muhammed's trial lawyer whining about some evidence issues and of course saying that Muhammed was a good man, even calling him a man of humor uke: I can't speak for everyone but I just don't find that much humor in a serial killer. When I think of Charles Manson, Johnny Carson does not come to mind.

Yet another illustration of what is wrong with our country. Too many lawyers.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

spentwings said:


> If we're going to have capital punishment in this country, hanging should be the norm...it's painless and brings on many changes.
> Using lethal injection is attempting to sanitize the dirty business of a kill for a kill....it's a disgrace.


I don't much care how they do it, just that they do. There are some people out there who commit acts that are so horrendous that they just don't deserve to live. How it happens really doesn't matter much to me.

My opinion for what it's worth.

huntin1


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Death depending on one's belief I suppose could mean external damnation or eternal sleep.
Hell on earth would be to be held in total isolation with few if any amenities for the rest of your life.
Obviously, I don't think the death penalty is the best answer...but if we're going to do it let's hang-em...hang-em high. :beer:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I guess I take a less philosophical view. Don't really care how much they do or don't suffer. Just don't care to have them around to hurt someone else.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

one less murdering muhammed are they the only murderers no just most of them


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

floortrader said:


> one less murdering muhammed are they the only murderers no just most of them


My heart just pumps purple kool aid for 'em.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

huntin1 said:


> spentwings said:
> 
> 
> > If we're going to have capital punishment in this country, hanging should be the norm...it's painless and brings on many changes.
> ...


I agree. Another reason is that there has been enough research on criminology and psychology to pretty much tell who does and doesn't have a chance of recidivism (sp?). The bottom line is that some people cannot be cured, like Alfonso Rodriguez.

I would like to see more crimes be eligible for death penalty. First and foremost any crime involving sex and a child. Molesters should be given the needle, actually the rope. Any attempt on a cop's life should be capital also, reason being if they will try to kill a cop, odds are they will try to kill anyone.

I would also like to see the term "attempted" out of our legal system. A criminal gets less of a sentence because they are no good at being a criminal? You shoot someone 5 times, they live, you get 10 years instead of life or the needle???? It makes no sense, the intent and the effort are there, just not the result.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

I really need to stay out of the political forum...to radical for me. :fro:


----------

